# Yes, more patterns (K)



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Some nice ideas; some new to me.

http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/

pzoe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great patterns..... I've bookmarked it for future use. Love some of the little girl dresses and the nice shawls.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Great ideas - thanks. Didn't need more but then.......!


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Some great patterns on there thanks for the link xx


----------



## millini7 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have had a good browse and love some of the designs. I will catch up to knitting some one day. Thank you for the link, I enjoyed the journey.


----------



## theNuttyCrafter (Dec 28, 2013)

pzoe said:


> Some nice ideas; some new to me.
> 
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/
> 
> pzoe


Nice site with some great patterns. I think I downloaded 10...to start with.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow! lots more wonderful patterns. Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,lovely patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you. New site to me too. I've bookmarked.
Don't you just love free patterns? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I have bookmarked it as there are a few patterns I would like to do


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pzoe said:


> Some nice ideas; some new to me.
> 
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/
> 
> pzoe


Wow what a collection. Something for every one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Deb1007 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you!!! So lovely!


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm so glad I found this again. I looked at it yesterday but didn't print the pattern I wanted because I was at work. When I got home, it was not longer listed in the topics for some reason. Thanks for this link - there are some good patterns in it. I think I'll bookmark it so I don't lose it again.


----------



## Deb1007 (Feb 27, 2011)

I did bookmark it, so not to lose it.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

lots of nice patterns, Thank you!


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I use to live near Kreamers and I didn't know they were still in business.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice link. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Bookmarked it


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for these patterns. I have several I want to try. rlmayknit


----------

